# Cracked Head - Possible Cause?



## MN Flats (Nov 24, 2011)

Just heard from the service shop at the local dealer that my 2002 A6 2.7TT has a cracked head. It has "only" 120k miles on it, and has NEVER been overheated or even run hard. Is this common? What could have caused this?

It is interesting to me that about 3 weeks ago we had leaking valve cover gasket replaced, then a week later a leaking Aux water pump. Could they have done anything in these repairs that impacted something to lead to a cracked head? Over-torque on VC bolts??? Any ideas?

Thanks.... :banghead:

By the way, I'll have to sell for parts ... any interest? Brand new tires! Symphony sound system!


----------

